# Spotting



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi 

Hopefully I'll be 10 weeks pregnant tomorrow.

I've had a trouble free pregnancy so far. On Sunday and Tuesday evening I noticed I had a small amount of brown staining.  Now I have constant pinkish mucus. I went to my clinic this morning they scanned and thankfully the heartbeat and measurements were fine. The nurse said that if things were going wrong - there's very little they can do and if I started to bleed to come back.

I know many people experince staining in early pregnancy but I'm worried as this has just started this week and the discharge is constant. 

Do you think this is serious? Could I have an infection? 
Thanks
Hells


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's difficult to say if it may be an infection, as many have no symptoms, and the only way is to take a swab. They won't have wanted to do this on you at the moment though. It's reassuring that its not bright red, but just try and rest and as they've advised, ring back if you have any more,
Thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

